# Tapatalk Issues



## piaconis (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone else having issues with Tapatalk in the last 24 hours?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 26, 2012)

none here 

used it all day. 

Whats the issue


----------



## piaconis (Aug 26, 2012)

Meh...it was bombing out constantly with the "contact forum admin" message.  I know there was a recent update.  I uninstalled and reinstalled.  Seems to work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe Samsung lost the rights to it in the settlement


----------



## piaconis (Aug 28, 2012)




----------

